# Which hand do you use for 3x3 OH?



## cubeflip (Apr 30, 2011)

I write right-handed but I do OH with my left.

What about you?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 30, 2011)

RH


----------



## EricReese (Apr 30, 2011)

Right hand


----------



## JyH (Apr 30, 2011)

LH


----------



## Maniac (Apr 30, 2011)

RH


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 30, 2011)

Left


----------



## timeless (Apr 30, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Left


 
still deciding cause of my bad pinky independence on left


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 30, 2011)

Write with right, solve with left


----------



## dimwmuni (Apr 30, 2011)

Write with right hand and solve with my left as well. It is probably the most common combination somehow.


----------



## NeedReality (Apr 30, 2011)

I write with my right and OH with my left. It just feels more comfortable.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 30, 2011)

I write with my right hand, and solve with my left.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 30, 2011)

I write and cube with my left hand, do everything else with my right.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 30, 2011)

I do OH left-handed.
I write right-handed, but am left-handed in most other things..


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 30, 2011)

OH left. Right write.


----------



## Olji (Apr 30, 2011)

OH right, writing with right too.
When doing 2H I mainly hold the cube with my right hand I noticed since I perform Jperm alg faster with left hand than with right (mirroring the alg)


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 30, 2011)

i do EVERYTHING right handed but OH with my left


----------



## stone (Apr 30, 2011)

left hand because its easier to do R and U movbes. most of the algorythms are 2gen R and U moves


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 30, 2011)

RH, LH. Gah I clicked the wrong option.


----------



## RaresB (Apr 30, 2011)

i write with my left hand and cube oh with left hand


----------



## Hershey (Apr 30, 2011)

writing: right hand

OH: left hand

Cross dominance.....


----------



## swedishcuber (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm ambidextrous.


----------



## Shortey (Apr 30, 2011)

writing: right hand
solving: left hand

random fact: i hold forks in my right hand and knives in my left. amazing huh?


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't OH solve much, but when I do, I use my RH.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Apr 30, 2011)

Write with left and OH with left. I would do with right if it was more stable, because it's faster, but it's so unstable, because it doesn't have the same motor activity training from all years of holding a pen.


----------



## irontwig (Apr 30, 2011)

Shortey said:


> writing: right hand
> solving: left hand
> 
> random fact: i hold forks in my right hand and knives in my left. amazing huh?


 
HOULI SHEET DOODE, U SO ENCRADUBLE!!!11!!


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 1, 2011)

Write with left, OH with left


----------



## NaeosPsy (May 1, 2011)

Write right, solve left. Too lazy to mirror algs. ^^


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 1, 2011)

Tennis left hand, writing left hand. OH left hand.


----------



## y235 (May 1, 2011)

Write and solve LH.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 1, 2011)

Write RH, solve LH.


----------



## icuber (May 20, 2011)

I think people who write with their right hand and use their left hand for OH solving ,I think its because their left hand is more used with holding the cube while solving the cube normally. (right hand does usally only fingertrics and left one holds the cube) . I suggsest people to change their cubings hands to improve cordination.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 20, 2011)

I think it's just easier to do <R, U> moves with your left hand, which is what righties are generally used to.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 20, 2011)

I think the reason why I write with LH and OH LH is because I am right hand dominant on 2H.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 20, 2011)

Both write and solve right handed.


----------



## 5BLD (May 20, 2011)

Both write (but I rarely write with right) and left OH.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 22, 2011)

Ambidextrous for both, it depends what mood im in


----------



## AustinReed (May 22, 2011)

I have it easy. I'm left handed and cube with my left.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 22, 2011)

I voted on the wrong thing by accident.

My vote is supposed to be for "Write left-handed and do OH right-handed".

I was looking at the poll and found something interesting.


It seems that no matter which hand you use for writing, you'll probably still prefer using your left hand for OH. Weird, isn't it?...


----------



## RTh (May 22, 2011)

Well... I'm ambidextrous and write with both hands, but I use the Left one for OH.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 22, 2012)

*[POLL] Which hand for OH?*

I am right handed and solving OH with left just does not feel natural. What do you use and what is your dominant hand?


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 22, 2012)

Right handed but use left hand for OH, most right handed people do the same, as it can be easier to make R and U moves. You may just need to get used to it, although I guess it is just preference...


----------



## JasonK (Nov 22, 2012)

Righty righty here. I picked RH because my left hand is extremely weak compared to my right - more so than in most people. LH definitely has advantages in transitioning from 2H, but it's really not that difficult to mirror/rotate stuff. Some prominent right-handed OH cubers include Piti Pichedpan, Gabriel Dechichi, and Krzysztof Żerucha.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 22, 2012)

Right handed and I use my left hand for OH.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 22, 2012)

Left handed and I use my left hand


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 22, 2012)

A very funny thing is that I'm lefty and I use left for OH while my dominant hand in TH is right hand like many right handed guys.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 22, 2012)

Right handed but I use my left hand for OH.


----------



## HMS (Nov 22, 2012)

When I started OH, I figured I'd mirror which hand to use. Righties commonly use left, so.... I'm left handed and use right hand for OH.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Nov 22, 2012)

im just as good with both hands.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 22, 2012)

Lefthanded and use my left.


----------



## pady (Nov 22, 2012)

Me too. I'm lefthanded and I use my left hand for OH.


----------



## RaresB (Nov 22, 2012)

Left handed anduse left hand, surprised by large number of lefties.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 22, 2012)

right/right


----------



## arcio1 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm right-handed but I use left hand for OH. Not because it's easier to do R and U moves, but because my left hand's fingers are just faster


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 22, 2012)

I am right handed. Use left for OH because... 
1) It's easy to practice OH while doing other things that I would do with my right hand.
2) My left hand is actually slightly bigger than my right so that makes it easier.
3) The cube is more stable in my left hand. I have a better grip maybe because I'm used to my left hand doing more of the gripping in two handed solves.
4) I'm a violinist. My left hand fingers are slightly more "trained" than my right hand fingers.


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 22, 2012)

i'm right handed, but i use my left hand.

it really doesn't matter which hand you use; just select one capriciously.


----------



## aznanimedude (Nov 22, 2012)

left handed, also use left hand for OH, even though i use my right hand more in 2H


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 22, 2012)

I made this same poll a while back. here. The poll options are exactly the same...


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 23, 2012)

half left/ half right
left hand for OH 
but right hand is dominant for 3x3


----------



## Goosly (Nov 23, 2012)

cubeflip said:


> I made this same poll a while back. here. The poll options are exactly the same...



That poll is from april 2011, so nothing wrong with a new one. People might have changed / quit, and new cubers come.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 23, 2012)

Left using right, trying to switch.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 23, 2012)

Right handed; solve right handed. My right hand is so much stronger than my left; probably because I do so much with my right hand (badminton, table tennis, some other stuff and a little darts).


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 23, 2012)

right/right probably the same reason as thomas


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 23, 2012)

Right handed but use my left for OH. I am also a violinist.


----------



## bgdgyfer (Nov 24, 2012)

Lefty and use left hand for OH.


----------



## Akiro (Nov 24, 2012)

You should add the option : Haven't decided yet!


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 7, 2013)

*Right hand VS left Hand OH solving*

Just carious about solving the cube OH.
Like i'm right handed but do OH solves wit my left hand. Wondering if this is true for left handed people to do OH solves with right hand.


----------



## DarioRubik (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm left handed and i've always used the left one for OH.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29002-Which-hand-do-you-use-for-3x3-OH
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?39341-POLL-Which-hand-for-OH


----------



## Maskow (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm left handed and I do OH with my left hand.
In my opinion there are so many right handed people doing OH with left hand because of algs for TH - most of them are for right handed with a lot of RU moves, it's easier to do RU moves with left hand in OH and you don't need to change your algs when you start doing OH.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm left handed and I do OH with my right hand. I didn't know how rare this is until I came across a few polls like the ones which Antoine linked to.

Maskow: But how do you explain why even most left handed cubers use their left hand for OH?


----------



## Maskow (Apr 7, 2013)

Because they also use algs for right handed with RU moves


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 7, 2013)

Shouldn't those left-handers be using algs for left handed with LU moves instead? Wouldn't their dominant hand be faster doing most of the work?


----------



## Renslay (Apr 7, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Shouldn't those left-handers be using algs for left handed with LU moves instead? Wouldn't their dominant hand be faster doing most of the work?



The explanation is probably that most of the solving guides are right handed. When you are a beginner, you don't bother yourself with solving time and speedcubing, thus you learn right handed algorithms from the guides (a beginner usually don't risk to change algorithms by himself), even if you are left handed. And later, you just simply too lazy to change all your right handed algorithm. And with pratice, you can be as fast with right hand, even if you are left handed.


----------



## Thenio (Apr 7, 2013)

Firstly, you should read wiki:
So, you know that
"While it may appear most obvious to use the dominant hand, both hands work as well for one-handed solving; in fact, the non-dominant left hand is more often used by right-handed cubers, who find R and U moves easier with the left hand. It is also helpful to do OH with a hand that is already used to holding the cube. Either hand, and dominant or dominant, can be very fast. Use whichever feels comfortable."


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 7, 2013)

Is "Ether OH solving" when you hold oxygen gas in your lungs while solving a cube in each hand? I think I'll just stick with LH solving.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 8, 2013)

more comfortable with right but im just as fast (sometimes faster) with my left


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 8, 2013)

right handed, right hand OH.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Right hand VS left Hand OH solving*

I'm right handed and use my left hand for oh

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bestsimple (Apr 10, 2013)

Right handed, left hand OH


----------



## ottozing (Apr 10, 2013)

Right handed, left hand OH.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Right hand VS left Hand OH solving*

As above

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasonK (Apr 10, 2013)

Right-handed everything. Never occurred to me to use my non-dominant hand when I started OH, I just mirrored and rotated everything.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 10, 2013)

Right handed, use left. I think it also has to be taken into account thr the dominant hand is complacent, and teaching the left hand to to new things is a lot easier.


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm right-handed, and I use left. However, I got confused and chose the opposite in the poll.


----------



## Maccoboy (Apr 10, 2013)

i'm ambidextrous and can do OH in either hand but it's faster in my right hand by about a third


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm ambidextrous left OH solver....

But that's not the point, my point is my left hand is visibly bigger from all my years of playing cello.


----------



## ninja cuber (Apr 13, 2013)

Is there such thing as solving 2 cubes one in each hand ? Or is it just too hard or impossible


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 13, 2013)

Theoretically it should be possible...because there are people who can write with both hands at the same time, but writing different stuff.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 13, 2013)

ninja cuber said:


> Is there such thing as solving 2 cubes one in each hand ? Or is it just too hard or impossible



People have done bld - one in each hand


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 13, 2013)

ninja cuber said:


> Is there such thing as solving 2 cubes one in each hand ? Or is it just too hard or impossible



this video explains that


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 13, 2013)

ninja cuber said:


> Is there such thing as solving 2 cubes one in each hand ? Or is it just too hard or impossible



It's called a symmetry solve. I've seen Harris Chan do one of those.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 13, 2013)

ninja cuber said:


> Is there such thing as solving 2 cubes one in each hand ? Or is it just too hard or impossible


a youtuber i like called kitslam has videos of him solving a pyraminx in one hand and a dino cube in the other (he also can solve a pyraminx and draw at the same time). he will probably be able to solve two differently scrambled cubes in each hand eventually.


----------



## roller (Jun 18, 2013)

*What hand do you use for OH?*

Hey guys, I just wondered as I'm getting into OH and noticed that despite being right handed I use my left hand to solve. When I try with my, what I thought would be, stronger hand, it just doesn't feel.. Right? I set up a poll in which I ask if you are right or left handed and what hand do you use to solve OH, would be interested in hearing your opinions about it too!


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 18, 2013)

Most use their non-dominant hand, since it is a lot easier to mould your weaker hand into doing something that would expected to be easier with your stronger hand. But there are a minority that use their dominant hand for OH solving.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm right-handed but use my left hand. It's an obvious choice for me since I'm a violinist plus my left hand is slightly bigger...


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 18, 2013)

Before I really got into doing OH, I remember practicing U perms with both hands. Neither felt easier or more difficult. However, after getting into practice with left hand (w/ right being my dominant hand), attempting anything with my hand hand feels awkward. Mind over matter, I guess.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jun 18, 2013)

I haven't voted because I've only just started practicing OH and I haven't chosen a hand yet. For casual OH solves before I've always used my left hand, but I decided I should learn with my right hand since I'm right handed.

Perhaps I should try my left hand again.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 18, 2013)

am right handed and use right hand for OH .


----------



## Patrick M (Jun 18, 2013)

I second ben: right handed and right for oh. But im only like 40sec avg


----------



## Ágoston Török (Jun 19, 2013)

I belive the main reason of people solving the cube with left hand is brain dominance. The right side of your brain controls your left hand and responsible for spacial recognition. (although I'm right-handed and use my right hand for OH)


----------



## TanookiTrev (Jun 19, 2013)

So, I've never seriously tried to get into OH but if I were to try is there anything to say which hand I should use or is it just personal preference like most other choices in cubing? (I just figure if I'm starting from a blank slate I don't want to get into any bad habits if I can avoid it).


----------



## Vanism (Jun 19, 2013)

I am amdextrious ( write with both hands) and do OH with both hands


----------



## JasonK (Jun 19, 2013)

Vanism said:


> I am amdextrious ( write with both hands) and *do OH with both hands*



I'm pretty sure that's cheating


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 19, 2013)

JasonK said:


> I'm pretty sure that's cheating



I think he means that he can do OH equally on both hands.


----------



## JasonK (Jun 19, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I think he means that he can do OH equally on both hands.



I think you should learn to recognise a joke.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 19, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> Most use their non-dominant hand, since it is a lot easier to mould your weaker hand into doing something that would expected to be easier with your stronger hand. But there are a minority that use their dominant hand for OH solving.



I'm not sure if this is correct. Look at all of the left handers who voted in the poll. Most of them use their left hand for OH and not their right hand. I think it *may* suggest that our dominant hand for OH solving does not depend on our dominant hand for 2H solving.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 13, 2014)

Bump. I'd like to see more votes, particularly the left handers. Also is there a way to change what you voted for? I voted for the wrong thing by accident.


----------



## BboyArchon (Oct 13, 2014)

Voted. Right handed for writing and right handed for OH


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 19, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I'm not sure if this is correct. Look at all of the left handers who voted in the poll. Most of them use their left hand for OH and not their right hand. I think it *may* suggest that our dominant hand for OH solving does not depend on our dominant hand for 2H solving.


I use my left hand for OH, because although I do most other stuff with my right, it can't grip onto the cube as well as my left.


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 19, 2014)

I write left
I do OH right


----------



## JasonDL13 (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm ambidextrous, thanks to the computer mouse being on the right side of the , scissors for being right handed, ect.

However, I write with my left, and I one hand with my left.


----------



## karrot321 (Oct 19, 2014)

write with right, OH with left


----------



## NewCube1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Write with right,OH with right


----------



## Berd (Oct 20, 2014)

Write with left, OH with left. Gifted... 

Why is left better?


----------



## GuRoux (Oct 20, 2014)

Berd said:


> Write with left, OH with left. Gifted...
> 
> Why is left better?



people don't want to learn the mirrors of the algs they know.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 20, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> people don't want to learn the mirrors of the algs they know.



That too and CFOP is mostly RU heavy which is easier left handed.


----------



## GuRoux (Oct 20, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> That too and CFOP is mostly RU heavy which is easier left handed.



cfop is symmetrical. it can be LU heavy if you want. or equally both.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 20, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> cfop is symmetrical. it can be LU heavy if you want. or equally both.



Yes, but most people are right handed and thus most for most people it is RU heavy. 
My talk: I don't really do OH, but when I do it, I use my left hand. It is way more comfortable than my right hand.


----------



## cashis (Oct 21, 2014)

im ambidextrous and am equally fast


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 9, 2017)

Another bump. Would be interesting to get more votes again 
By the way, you can now change your vote if you made the wrong choice by accident.


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 9, 2017)

Proud lefty here, but righty for OH.

Probably explains why OH is by far my worst event.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 10, 2017)

Right handed, do OH with right hand. Because LU-gen FTW.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 10, 2017)

Write right handed, OH left hand because Phil. E: Actually because Antoine.

I can do OH right handed; I'm just 10 seconds slower.
I can also write left handed; I'm also 20 seconds slower and considerably less steady.


----------



## muchacho (Feb 10, 2017)

Right hand for both, it felt more natural and I saw people like GuRoux using it so I thought it should be ok.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Feb 11, 2017)

I am about the same, just a little faster with left


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 12, 2017)

25ish LH
38ish RH


----------



## Dom (Feb 12, 2017)

I just don't understand. So many people do OH with their non dominate hand! I just don't get it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 12, 2017)

Most cubers who write left handed, use their dominant hand for OH according to the poll. However, maybe we do not have enough data...


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 12, 2017)

Dom said:


> I just don't understand. So many people do OH with their non dominate hand! I just don't get it.



Surely it's because most right-handed cubers use R-heavy algs for 2H, and R turns are VERY tricky when holding the cube in your right hand. They are, however, pretty easy using the left hand.

The same is true for lefty cubers using right for OH.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 12, 2017)

Dom said:


> I just don't understand. So many people do OH with their non dominate hand! I just don't get it.


I did it for 3 reasons really:
1) It means I'm looking at the same place most of the time for OH and TH
2) A lot of the tutorials I watch did it that way
3) I never really found it much of a hindrance compared with actually learning to turn OH with either hand.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm right handed but I use my left hand for OH because I started out turning my cube randomly with my left hand while using my right hand for other stuff (writing or using the computer). When I started actually solving, it made sense to stick with the hand that was already used to OH turning.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 14, 2017)

pipkiksass said:


> Surely it's because most right-handed cubers use R-heavy algs for 2H, and R turns are VERY tricky when holding the cube in your right hand. They are, however, pretty easy using the left hand.
> 
> The same is true for lefty cubers using right for OH.
> 
> ...


But the poll "disagrees"... Most people are using their left hand for OH regardless of their writing handedness...


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 14, 2017)

Robert-Y said:


> But the poll "disagrees"... Most people are using their left hand for OH regardless of their writing handedness...



Yeah, I find that both interesting and surprising. 

Any left-handed OH solvers care to chime in on this: does this mean you use different F2L solutions and LL algs for OH and 2H?

I'm assuming (and I think it's a relatively safe assumption?) that lefties use L heavy algs by preference for 2H, in much the same way as many righties like me use R heavy algs. Also, my left hand sucks during 2H, but it's less awkward for OH than using my right for R moves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 14, 2017)

My dominant turning hand is my left hand. I learnt some algs that were catered towards the left hand. I started OH when I was around sub 20. I tried with my left hand at first but then after a few solves I tried using my right hand. It was clearly superior to my left hand and I didn't know why at the time. So indeed, I think a reasonable explanation is that only a small portion of cubers whose dominant turning hand is their left hand bothered to learn algs catered to their left hand which possibly influenced their hand choice for OH.


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 14, 2017)

Robert-Y said:


> But the poll "disagrees"... Most people are using their left hand for OH regardless of their writing handedness...


Might that not be be use a lot of left handers learn right algs when they start so the left hand is still more natural due to the R move dominance?


----------



## Elo13 (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm a lefty but I learned righty algs when I started, so it's natural for me to use my left hand for OH.


----------



## G2013 (Feb 14, 2017)

Write with left, OH with right. I'm super slow anyway hahaha


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 14, 2017)

OH is dum

I write with right, and solve with left


----------



## greentgoatgal (Feb 14, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> I can do OH right handed; I'm just 10 seconds slower.
> I can also write left handed; I'm also 20 seconds slower and considerably less steady.



How did you calculate that you're 20 seconds slower with your left hand?


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 15, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> How did you calculate that you're 20 seconds slower with your left hand?


lel *facepalm*
more like 20% slower I guess.


----------



## Sp00ky_ (Feb 20, 2017)

I write with my right, and solve with my left. For some reason I do Ms and M2s with my right hand, though.


----------

